
Show HN: PAKGSoft – self-hosted software for the cloud - ThadKara
http://pakgsoft.com
======
ThadKara
Launched yesterday, links can be found to the source of the first package
(email notifier) for free at: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/showhn-
emailnotifierpakg/PAKGSoft-1...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/showhn-
emailnotifierpakg/PAKGSoft-1.zip) and [https://s3.amazonaws.com/showhn-
emailnotifierpakg/PAKGSoft-2...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/showhn-
emailnotifierpakg/PAKGSoft-2.zip)

all feedback is welcome and appreciated.

